
Show HN: Proof-of-concept HTML5 version of Starcraft 2 - hvidevold
https://github.com/emnh/rts
======
jMyles
I don't remember the last time a new technology had such a vast distance
between proofs-of-concept and widespread implementation as HTML5/WebGL. It's
been years now of these amazing demos, and yet every single website I use in
my daily life might as well be HTML4.

~~~
modeless
Do you use Google Maps?
[https://www.google.com/maps/@37.825977,-122.5231115,683a,20y...](https://www.google.com/maps/@37.825977,-122.5231115,683a,20y,106.2h,79.1t/data=!3m1!1e3)

~~~
RodericDay
I despise the Google Maps UI.

------
mragh
Stuff of nightmares right here -> [https://github.com/emnh/rts-
models/blob/master/images/horse....](https://github.com/emnh/rts-
models/blob/master/images/horse.jpg)

~~~
elros
Reminds me of a rug my mom had when I was growing up <3 Stuff of nightmares is
a bit subjective.

------
icpmacdo
The first Starcraft in html here
[https://github.com/gloomyson/StarCraft](https://github.com/gloomyson/StarCraft)

------
carlisle_
It would be nice if the github pages demo didn't spawn quite as many units at
the start as it did. It was basically unusable for me on my pretty beefy MBP.

~~~
daviding
Agreed. I gulped on seeing the progress bar sticking at "Infinity%" (that's a
while, whatever the units) but overall it took about 2 minutes on my MBP 2014.

These games-as-HTML5-pages really have to cushion the how 'loading..'
resources issue somehow. We should bring back loading screens perhaps?

Note: That's not a knock on this proof of concept, it looks great.

~~~
hvidevold
I reduced the unit count per unit type from 20 to 5. Please try again now.

~~~
carlisle_
Runs great now!

------
0x4a42
Nice POC. :)

It ran smoothly (around 25/40FPS) on my 8 years old PC using Firefox 42. :p

------
ichamo
Crashed my computer

~~~
hvidevold
I'm sorry. I know it's resource intensive.. Firefox and Chrome have crashed on
me many times while developing it, but it froze my whole computer only when
there was a memory leak or bug.

------
djrogers
Wow - this is amazing!

~~~
hvidevold
Thanks :)

